# How to find a bakery internship in NYC?



## jpliu49

Hi, hope all reads this message is doing well. I'm doing my culinary school now in Tokyo, Japan, mainly in bread and pastry. Would love to use my summer break and intern in a nice baking place in NYC. Looked a bite online but most posts were out-of-date. If someone can kindly advice on how to find one in NYC, I'll greatly appreciate! 

Ps. Visa will not be of any problem, I'm an US citizen.


----------



## sgsvirgil

Hi jpliu49.

A user in this forum by the name of "panini" has posted an open position in his bakery that may be of some interest to you. I don't know where he is located and I don't know if you are willing to accept an internship outside of NYC. But, it may be worth it for the two of you to talk a little bit and see if there is some mutual interest. 

Good luck!


----------



## jpliu49

Thank you so much, I'll look it up.

Reason why I want it to be in NYC is because I'll not have to worry about accommodation then.

I'm currently working part-time also, with a French bakery that owns 14 stores in Paris, in their Tokyo store handling salads and sandwiches.... ^^b


----------

